# New TV Drama about expat doctors



## CEM Aus

Hi, 
I'm researching for a new Australian television series about International Medical Graduates who have migrated to Australia and undergone the difficult process of retraining and registering to practice medicine here. I would love to hear personal stories from any doctors who have dealt with this arduous process – anonymous or not. 
Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved your post to the Media Requests area of the forum for you.


----------



## CEM Aus

Oh, thank you! I'm new to this


----------

